
PE executive selected by WH to lead investigation of intelligence Community - jonwachob91
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/15/us/politics/trump-intelligence-agencies-stephen-feinberg.html?_r=0
======
jonwachob91
This is hilarious. Mr. Feinberg is going to be completely blind to the real
dealings of the IC. They'll show him enough to stay occupied, but nothing
damaging.

I can see his first recommendation now "We were the top Spy Country in the
world before our spies had access to the Internet. The Internet is also the
cause for all the leaks. Turn off the internet access to the IC! We'll be the
best again with no leaks"

